# Paging the P Team



## sillyphaunt (Aug 17, 2005)

Hey guys.. Sorry I've been MIA, I just got moved into a new house and got internet hooked up yesterday. My days are full of unpacking and decorating and all that jazz that comes along with a moving. Plus my husband is coming home in about 6 weeks (Yay!), so I've got a lot to get ready for that. 

Anyway, I've been shooting tons of slides, partly because I'm in love with Velvia film, and because I'm going to get back and do more polaroids when I get the time.

My question was, it is SO expensive to get prints from slides ($1 for a 4x6!), so could I do some on my Daylab? What film would I get if I just wanted to print some to scan in?

I can never get really good Saturation on my Time Zero film, but I was blown away by the awesome saturation that DIRT and Kara had on their polaroid transfers.. what film do I use to take advantage of that?

I have the 3x4 base for my daylab, I just use that right?

Thanks.. I hope to get back and posting soon!


----------



## Karalee (Aug 17, 2005)

Not sure if I can help on the sx-70 stuff, personally, I was blown away with DIRT's saturation on his lift. I can never get things to look that saturated (Havent tried with the velvia yet, need more p-film)

However, and yes I know this might be cheating a bit. If you want to get good cheap prints from your slides, you could always get a dedicated film scanner, scan the images in and get digital prints from somewhere like MPIX. I believe it was Mitica that was saying he got a good deal on a Plustek Scanner theres some slide scans in there, and its pretty cheap (as far as photogin stuff goes anyway  )

Just something for you to think about


----------



## terri (Aug 17, 2005)

Kylie, you could use Type 669 with that base, and shoot your slides onto that. But you'd still end up with a 3x4 Polaroid print from the heavenly Velvia slide film. 

I think what Karalee is suggesting makes more sense. Scan directly from those slides and make a digital file and let someone print for you. Supposedly it's pretty cheap, depending on print size. Cheap is relative, of course, but it might be cheaper than running through a pack of 669. :razz: 

*aside* It IS possible to get good color saturation on Time Zero, of course. There's a long learning curve with the color filtration and timing on that little Daylab.  Give yourself a break!


----------



## DIRT (Aug 19, 2005)

well thank you silly....  yeah i use velvia tranny film for that.  i would scan your slides vs. printing on polaroid mucho denero there.


----------



## sillyphaunt (Aug 19, 2005)

Thanks guys.. I just am not happy with the quality scans I get on my slides. Especially the color on the real prints vs the scanned slides.. *sigh* I'm too picky I guess.


----------



## sillyphaunt (Aug 19, 2005)

Hmm.. Now i"m thinking that slide scanner might be the way to go.. that certainly did a much better job than my scanner does on slides.


----------



## DIRT (Aug 23, 2005)

Just curious but where has you husband been?


----------



## sillyphaunt (Aug 26, 2005)

Sorry DIRT, I just saw this question. My husband is a Marine, he's been deployed to Iraq since the January, he gets home the end of September.


----------



## DIRT (Aug 26, 2005)

Semper Fi,  I am ARMY myself, I send my best wishes to you and him.


----------

